# Won't start after accident help!



## '12Eco (Feb 28, 2012)

Could you give us an Idea of what you fixed?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Is there any power to the car from the battery at all? Need more info about how it was wrecked, needed to be corrected etc.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

more info, please. 

anyhow, have you tried stepping on the clutch or brake while cranking it? :question:


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

There is an engine immobilizer. Maybe it needs to be reset.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

